
MeerKAT unveiled – clearest image ever of centre of the Milky Way - atlasstrategic
http://www.ska.ac.za/media-releases/meerkat-radio-telescope-inaugurated-in-south-africa-reveals-clearest-view-yet-of-center-of-the-milky-way/
======
sizei8ht
Great desktop background

